

Crash Course on CSS - rgoomar
https://github.com/rgoomar/CSS-Crash-Course

======
asunburnedyeti
It's pretty sweet. Maybe include a bit more on advanced animations/css art?
Maybe check out asinglediv.com. They have some awesome examples. The basic
stuff is incredibly helpful though.

------
jgladch
This is hella great! Thanks dude!

